# Anime music? Anime music!



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Let me hear your favorite OST's, soundtracks, opening, endings, idc. Post em!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

YUME IRO NO KOI from MITSUDOMOE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Anime Soundtrack?
L'Arc~en~Ciel, L'Arc~en~Ciel, L'Arc~en~Ciel...!! XD

others are:










and many more


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

Basilisk is superb


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Here let me fix those. :]



Tania I said:


>


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Witch Hunter Robin Ending




[/URL]


----------



## Narkier (Jun 11, 2012)

Ohhh gurl, Kuusou Mesorogiwi is definitely one of my favorites as well!









^ Both from Durarara!!





^ Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou





^ Angel Beats!

I probably forgot a bunch, I'll post those when I remember them!


----------



## Narkier (Jun 11, 2012)

How the hell do I get the vids I posted to show up  They're just.. white rectangles.

EDIT: Never mind, managed to fix it.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Just Tony said:


> Here let me fix those. :]


Thanks Tony..!

Here's another songs that i like:

These are all-time favourite.


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, I don't know how to embed something onto the post, but here's one I enjoy.

Pandora Hearts: Contractor


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Escaflowne - Dance of Curse





Avenger - Koufuku no Zouhei 





.hack//sign - Key of Twilight


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Souten Kouro OST - My Opinion May Differ





Souten Kouro OST - Devil


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Psycho Pass






Kuroko no Basket


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

One does not simply post a single music YouTube video in a music thread (no really I think I need rehab or something, but not enough to want to go.)


































































I didn't know this was from an anime, until someone told me, I just like L~Arc~En~Ciel and really like this song:






But The Ghost In The Shell film opening is my favourite of all time tbh, closely followed by the Serial Experiments Lain opening.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^Nostalgia overload lol! I used to listen to L~Arc~En~Ciel too. Reminded me of a lot of the animes.

----------------------------------


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Citrine said:


> ^Nostalgia overload lol! I used to listen to L~Arc~En~Ciel too. Reminded me of a lot of the animes.
> 
> ----------------------------------


Yup lol, I just ended up listening to half the Death Note soundtrack instead of going to sleep as well opps. Then I got sad again ._. remembering. Then I realised that half the anime I've seen are kind of... feelsy. I really do love sad stuff :lol


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

@Persephone The Dread
Gah, I know. So much feelz in this thread. I've fallen asleep listening to anime soundtracks. Makes for some entertaining dreams...almost like watching anime but don't have to feel guilty about it cause you'd get your sleep too lol. Although none of it ever makes sense.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @*Paper Samurai* I feel like you may have posted the wrong video there


Damn, you're right. (I was in your thread beforehand )

I use the internet behind a couple of proxies and don't always know what I'm posting up video-wise.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

Anything Nujabes (Samurai Champloo soundtrack)















Plenty more, but this is what came to mind for the time being.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^R.I.P. Nujabes. I liked listening to his stuff too. Still have some on my iPod. My favorite is Aruarian Dance.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

Citrine said:


> ^R.I.P. Nujabes. I liked listening to his stuff too. Still have some on my iPod. My favorite is Aruarian Dance.


One of my favorites also. Nice taste.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Sad/slow songs 




Dbz 
















Basilisk 




Bloodplus 




Champloo 








Rurouni


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## pudding (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Only ones I can think of off the top of my head. 





Used to listen to the Akira soundtrack religiously in high school. I looked up the group that did the soundtrack a few years ago and they do some trippy stuff!


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Most of the bleach openings and credits are dope.


----------



## Marnie (Feb 14, 2015)

The entire SnK soundtrack





Tonari no Kaibutsu-Kun


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Sorry I posted too many, but it was fun listening to all these again.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been really into Ghost in the Shell's ost lately. "Making of a Cyborg" "Stamina Rose", some off Arise. The style stays with me.


----------



## Nykto (Feb 16, 2015)

Because InuYasha


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------

